# Bow fishing rays wrong?



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't get to watch the video they posted I'm not where I can. But wanted to see what everyone's thought on this post was


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I've never seen a bow fisher throw a fish back after taking it. You know what it is before you release the arrow. That would be very unethical and wasteful.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Many bow fishers shoot them in the wing and release them.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

> Many bow fishers shoot them in the wing and release them.


I don't get it?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

WOW! I don't get it either. Put a barbed arrow thru an animal and then just turn it loose?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Nothing against it until they just dump the carcasses in the water afterwards. When I was young I was taught that if you killed it you ate it. It's criminal what these guys do.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Many bow fishers shoot them in the wing and release them.


I'm sure they do after they pile them all up at the end of the night and take a picture.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That's plain wrong. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pointless to do it and just dump them back in IMO. Now if it were remora Id be singing a different tune, THOSE fish are 100% worthless.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I took my son floundering this past weekend and we saw a ton of rays. I told him that when I was in my 20's I had a flounder gig with a nail that cut off and sharpened and protruding from the end of the gig pole. I told him how I used to stick rays with it, with no intention to keep or eat them.

I told him that I was ashamed that I had done something so callous and wasteful. I think he'll be a better man than I was at the time.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

You should see how they slaughter carp by the hundreds, just to take a picture


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dang I'll take them if hes just gonna toss them back. How rude


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> You should see how they slaughter carp by the hundreds, just to take a picture


Carp (all species) are non-native. To me thats at least a bit more acceptable. The guys over in TX that target alligator gar I really look down on. They are such incredible fish!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> I'm sure they do after they pile them all up at the end of the night and take a picture.



Most likely. I dont agree with it, I was just stating what they do. I think it's ridiculous and most likely earns some serious negative karma.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

at least donate or sell them to the shark fishermen. I've never seen it in person but Mike from GBBT told me about how some group of bow fishermen would shoot the cownose in one of the lagoons and throw them up on shore to rot. pissed me off that for one, people can just kill something out of pure entertainment and two, it's perfectly good bait and some people eat them!

I've speared several dozen rays for bait using a Hawaiian sling. Sometimes it was more fun than catching the sharks that ate them. I just sleep better at night thinking it was OK to do it for bait. I guess in the end it all gets wasted, those sharks don't get to digest the bait they picked up. On the other hand most were released with an NOAA tag so it wasn't all for nothing.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> at least donate or sell them to the shark fishermen. I've never seen it in person but Mike from GBBT told me about how some group of bow fishermen would shoot the cownose in one of the lagoons and throw them up on shore to rot. pissed me off that for one, people can just kill something out of pure entertainment and two, it's perfectly good bait and some people eat them!
> 
> I've speared several dozen rays for bait using a Hawaiian sling. Sometimes it was more fun than catching the sharks that ate them. I just sleep better at night thinking it was OK to do it for bait. I guess in the end it all gets wasted, those sharks don't get to digest the bait they picked up. On the other hand most were released with an NOAA tag so it wasn't all for nothing.


Ive already made a call and got the hook up lol


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Im a big time bowfisher I kill all kinds of fish that are not game fish some I eat some I don't . I throw them up on island that there are no houses close by out of respect for home owners not wanting smelly fish laying around some fish pull off your arrow just like some fish come off your hooks. Bowfishing is the fastest growing thing now like it or not it bring dollars to the economy its fast action there are tournaments somewhere every weekend paying out big bucks some people just have no manners on how they dispose of there fish. Mother nature will take care of all the dead fish just need to put them where people don't live


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

k-dog said:


> Im a big time bowfisher I kill all kinds of fish that are not game fish some I eat some I don't . I throw them up on island that there are no houses close by out of respect for home owners not wanting smelly fish laying around some fish pull off your arrow just like some fish come off your hooks. Bowfishing is the fastest growing thing now like it or not it bring dollars to the economy its fast action there are tournaments somewhere every weekend paying out big bucks some people just have no manners on how they dispose of there fish. Mother nature will take care of all the dead fish just need to put them where people don't live



Why not shoot things you can eat? Its OK because its a fast growing sport? Gillnetting brings dollars to some, so its OK too.

I'm going to start doing guided bowfishing trips. We find marine animals and we shoot all of them.

I don't like to be a sarcastic A-hole but this logic puzzles me and I doubt I'm alone.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



Chris V said:


> k-dog said:
> 
> 
> > Im a big time bowfisher I kill all kinds of fish that are not game fish some I eat some I don't . I throw them up on island that there are no houses close by out of respect for home owners not wanting smelly fish laying around some fish pull off your arrow just like some fish come off your hooks. Bowfishing is the fastest growing thing now like it or not it bring dollars to the economy its fast action there are tournaments somewhere every weekend paying out big bucks some people just have no manners on how they dispose of there fish. Mother nature will take care of all the dead fish just need to put them where people don't live
> ...


I agree, if you're not going to eat it or use it for bait then don't injure it. It's to bad the FWC can fine anyone who waste animals like that regardless if it's bow hunters, recreational fisherman, or woodland hunters.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

k-dog said:


> Im a big time bowfisher I kill all kinds of fish that are not game fish some I eat some I don't . I throw them up on island that there are no houses close by out of respect for home owners not wanting smelly fish laying around some fish pull off your arrow just like some fish come off your hooks. Bowfishing is the fastest growing thing now like it or not it bring dollars to the economy its fast action there are tournaments somewhere every weekend paying out big bucks some people just have no manners on how they dispose of there fish. Mother nature will take care of all the dead fish just need to put them where people don't live


Yeah, I'm just not cool with this at all. I'm not a tree hugger, liberal or animal right person at all. I have no problem cutting up a live fish and using it for bait or sticking an injured deer to put it down, but unless an animal is a threat or invasive pest I don't see anything good about killing them and letting them lay and rot regardless of where it sits. 

I think if you stick it, you should use it, sell it or eat it. Otherwise don't stick it. 

Bad form man:thumbdown:


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Haters are going to hate you can't tell me that all the lion fish shot get ate or used for bait. Let's just say some people have different options on how to spend there money and free time.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Do whatcha want, but there's a difference between invasive and destructive species like a Lionfish or Asian Carp and a native species like a Cownose Ray. Not a matter of "hate" as much as a matter of whats right for a resource. Every species has a balance. What if we killed every bull redfish and just threw it on the bank or every Marlin, every Sea Turtle, every Dolphin (OK, some would have no problem with the last), etc, etc


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Chris I understand where you are coming from Florida has regs for shooting stingray I think it's 2 per person or 100 lbs what ever comes first as long as people abide by the laws I don't see a problem


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

k-dog said:


> Haters are going to hate you can't tell me that all the lion fish shot get ate or used for bait. Let's just say some people have different options on how to spend there money and free time.


Actually a guy had a video on here and he said that some restaurants serve lionfish....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

No other creature on earth kills just for entertainment. ...it's not respectful to God's creation


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> No other creature on earth kills just for entertainment. ...it's not respectful to God's creation


I guess that's what makes us the top of the food chain. I don't even live in Florida but if I did I would bowfish because that's what I like to do others golf hike bike enjoy your youth because one day you will be old and be complaining about things you don't like or agree with.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Don't kill unless it is edible or wants to eat me.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

I live in NC and we kill carp by the hundreds they are do nothing good for our lakes I don't eat them. But I like to bass fish and crappie fish and the carp eat the eggs after those fish spawn so if I want to have those fish for generations im doing my part and having fun at the same time


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

k-dog said:


> I guess that's what makes us the top of the food chain. I don't even live in Florida but if I did I would bowfish because that's what I like to do others golf hike bike enjoy your youth because one day you will be old and be complaining about things you don't like or agree with.


Ok...let's start bow hunting people's cats and dogs cause its fun and challenging....you shouldnt kill unless your gonna eat it, it endangers you and your family or livestock, or using it for bait-to trade up for an edible meal....and what makes us the top of the food chain is God's blessing....


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

k-dog said:


> I guess that's what makes us the top of the food chain. I don't even live in Florida but if I did I would bowfish because that's what I like to do others golf hike bike enjoy your youth because one day you will be old and be complaining about things you don't like or agree with.


You certainly put a lot of thought into that response. But you have freedom of speech, just like the "old guys."


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

k-dog said:


> I live in NC and we kill carp by the hundreds they are do nothing good for our lakes I don't eat them. But I like to bass fish and crappie fish and the carp eat the eggs after those fish spawn so if I want to have those fish for generations im doing my part and having fun at the same time


I can understand that...but rays are not invasive


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

153 Large fish said:


> No other creature on earth kills just for entertainment. ...it's not respectful to God's creation


A lot of mammals kill just to kill. Cats, monkeys. Orcas (those assholes), pigs and donkeys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Orcas truly are the "Honey Badger" of the sea and don't give a damn. They kill whatever they feel like regardless of how big or how many.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

k-dog said:


> Haters are going to hate you can't tell me that all the lion fish shot get ate or used for bait. Let's just say some people have different options on how to spend there money and free time.


 
Lion fish are a non-native invasive species. Apples to oranges. :thumbdown:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

What's the big deal? Bc a guy legally bowfishes people have to give their 2 cents. It may not be right to just shoot them and allow them to die, but hes not doing anything illegal.

People need to stop worrying and crying about what others are doing legally.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> A lot of mammals kill just to kill. Cats, monkeys. Orcas (those assholes), pigs and donkeys.


I'm pretty sure they kill to protect thier young, to eat or to protect their territory....

The topic of this post has been debated for eons....have you ever read the Rhyme of the ancient mariner?...if not its an epic poem about a crewman on a ship of the line of the royal navy...he kills an albatross for fun while at sea...then a curse is brought down upon the ship...no rain, no tide and no wind...well 200 men die and he's left to tell the story and is saved...the point of the story is to have respect for all of Gods creatures....

Some folks are destroyers of nature, some folks are protectors of nature


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> What's the big deal? Bc a guy legally bowfishes people have to give their 2 cents. It may not be right to just shoot them and allow them to die, but hes not doing anything illegal.
> 
> People need to stop worrying and crying about what others are doing legally.


because its wasteful and there is no point in doing it. just because its legal doesn't mean its morally right. in 10 years from now people will wonder why there are no more cownose cruising the beaches. 

if your harvesting them for bait, your limited to how much you can fit in your cooler or whatever receptacle you have to put them in. just shooting them and discarding them means you can shoot and kill as many as you want all day and ultimately destroy a population, all because you get a thrill out of it. 

as for other animals killing for fun, yes Orcas kill for fun. there are many documentaries on them showing they do it.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> because its wasteful and there is no point in doing it. just because its legal doesn't mean its morally right. in 10 years from now people will wonder why there are no more cownose cruising the beaches.
> 
> if your harvesting them for bait, your limited to how much you can fit in your cooler or whatever receptacle you have to put them in. just shooting them and discarding them means you can shoot and kill as many as you want all day and ultimately destroy a population, all because you get a thrill out of it.
> 
> as for other animals killing for fun, yes Orcas kill for fun. there are many documentaries on them showing they do it.


The guy even gave his quota amount so he's not killing them all day and destroying the population. 

I highly doubt a few bowfisherman will destroy the cownose and ray population vs big shark and grouper fisherman who use them as bait.

But, I did my part in putting them to use and called a local bowfisherman and getting his rays and cownose tomorrow for this weekend and the future.

If the guy wants to shoot them for sport then go right ahead. If there's no limit or he abides by the limit then he has every right to kill one for whatever reason just like anyone else. I wouldn't go gig rays just Bc im bored, but it shouldn't be anyone else's problem.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> because its wasteful and there is no point in doing it. just because its legal doesn't mean its morally right. in 10 years from now people will wonder why there are no more cownose cruising the beaches.
> 
> if your harvesting them for bait, your limited to how much you can fit in your cooler or whatever receptacle you have to put them in. just shooting them and discarding them means you can shoot and kill as many as you want all day and ultimately destroy a population, all because you get a thrill out of it.
> 
> as for other animals killing for fun, yes Orcas kill for fun. there are many documentaries on them showing they do it.


More like they play with thier food..just like cats...but they don't just kill and waste


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

153 Large fish said:


> No other creature on earth kills just for entertainment. ...it's not respectful to God's creation


Cats do. And although many of the dumb ******** who maim stingrays and throw them back aren't much smarter than a house cat, they are a little smarter and should know better.


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

to kill a fish or any other of natures animals without showing that creature the respect of consuming the meat, or otherwise using that animal for a good purpose, is totally wrong!it is just plain bad karma, and it will come back to visit you. just keep doing stupid sh**, and making a video, or posting pics on forums like this, and not only will bad karma visit you, the gov. regulators will make life hard on everyone. then try selling all those rods, reels, gigs, bows, shotguns, rifles and whatever else you dont need anymore!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The "humans are the only wasteful killers" doesn't hold water. Too many documented cases of wolves and/or coyotes making multiple kills in a flock of sheep, weasels and foxes in a hen house, leopards and wild dogs on impalas, even gamefish feeding and regurgitating and feeding some more.

Eat what you kill? Coyotes? Rats? Mice? Cockroaches? ISIS? Etc.

Having said all that... I remember as a boy seeing lots of birds on a powerline and telling my Dad that if I lined up just right, I could probably kill "a hundred of 'em". He was quiet for a minute, then said, "Makes you feel like God, doesn't it?"

When I asked why, he said, "To be able to take a life anytime you want."


----------



## doggfish (Oct 30, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Why not shoot things you can eat? Its OK because its a fast growing sport? Gillnetting brings dollars to some, so its OK too.
> 
> I'm going to start doing guided bowfishing trips. We find marine animals and we shoot all of them.
> 
> I don't like to be a sarcastic A-hole but this logic puzzles me and I doubt I'm alone.


your right your not alone with this kind of thinking......sounds like pier rat thinking thats it ok to kill everything because its a sport..or because I can...what happened to the ethical sportsman? the sad thing is you have to explain this to someone...what about just common sense?

doggfish
your best friend you have never met


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

We have a law against wasting game animals that we harvest. Is there no law in FL or AL?

I just can't wrap my mind around someone just killing these things indiscriminately.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

johnf said:


> We have a law against wasting game animals that we harvest. Is there no law in FL or AL?
> 
> I just can't wrap my mind around someone just killing these things indiscriminately.


Nope from what I read leaving fish dead on the shore after shooting them with a bow, is considered wanton waste and criminal littering in Alabama and is the first of the general prohibitions for freshwater and wildlife in Florida code.


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

it's plain white trash and uneducated to do it. 

Have a little respect for the natural resources we have so that they actually last for future generations. Killing something for no reason other than it is fun is a completely uneducated and ******* ass approach to take. People like that piss me off beyond belief.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

If they haven't gotten it by now, after being raised by responsible adult parent, getting a fine education, and now all of these spot on posts about the subject, they are not going to get it. But, here is my take on it.

To kill something for fun and then just walk away is closely related to murder, imo, and displays significant character flaws. They have no respect for life, and typically are self-centered and disrespectful of any authority.

Is this "sport" about the ability to shoot a bow, or is it about killing? If it's about the art and skill of shooting a bow, there are millions of inanimate objects in which to paint a target, both still and moving. If one must feed their hunger to kill, then by all means please pick a subject that is a menace to society.


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> If they haven't gotten it by now, after being raised by responsible adult parent, getting a fine education, and now all of these spot on posts about the subject, they are not going to get it. But, here is my take on it.
> 
> To kill something for fun and then just walk away is closely related to murder, imo, and displays significant character flaws. They have no respect for life, and typically are self-centered and disrespectful of any authority.
> 
> Is this "sport" about the ability to shoot a bow, or is it about killing? If it's about the art and skill of shooting a bow, there are millions of inanimate objects in which to paint a target, both still and moving. If one must feed their hunger to kill, then by all means please pick a subject that is a menace to society.


Couldnt have said it better myself, anyone who agrees with killing without purpose is either ignorant,uninformed or a sociopath.....or any combination of the 3


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> If there's no limit or he abides by the limit then he has every right to kill one for whatever reason just like anyone else.



I think you misunderstand the differences between "having every right" to do something versus an action not being prohibited. You are correct that the action may not be prohibited by current human codified law in the state of Florida. Whether someone "has a right" to kill for "whatever reason" is a much different issue. The answer may be dependent on one's religious beliefs, the capacity of the ecosystem, whether you are preventing some other harm, and a variety of other moral and ethical questions. To take the view that "if it ain't illegal I have every right to do it" is rather simplistic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I'm on the fence about this topic. Just this week I killed a moccasin and a rattle snake just because they were on my hunting property. We also trap and kill coyotes, possums, and raccoons. I also spray my house for bugs and other pests. So if I were to say that their actions are barbaric, that would make me a hippacrit.


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Kill them all


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

huntnflorida said:


> I'm on the fence about this topic. Just this week I killed a moccasin and a rattle snake just because they were on my hunting property. We also trap and kill coyotes, possums, and raccoons. I also spray my house for bugs and other pests. So if I were to say that their actions are barbaric, that would make me a hippacrit.



You are comparing apples to oranges. It's not even close to comparable.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

johnf said:


> You are comparing apples to oranges. It's not even close to comparable.


Just do a goggle search cownose rays have had a population boom due to shark fishing now the rays are eating all the scallops


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

if the rays are eating all the scallops then they need to be kilt!!!!


----------

